# Betta Fish Multiplayer Game? o-o



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hai guys, I'm thinking of attempting to make a betta game thing. First one it'd be though hehe. I took some front back and side pictures of bettas from google images, sorry if they're yours and you don't want me to use them.









I modeled the side, but I'm still figuring things out. I'll keep you guys posted o-o.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That'd be interesting.

I'm actually a player on a game called Dog Dayzz. In the game you can own, train and breed dogs. Not just purebreds but mixes too.

I've seen different games like this online and Nintendo has some called Dogz pack, Catz clan, Monkey House and Horseshoe ranch.

It'd be nice to see a similar game with bettas.

I've also seen roleplay games featuring animals as well.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

This sounds fun.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks guys c: I deleted that file because I'm going to start anew, but modeling is the easiest part so it shouldn't take long.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay, I finished the new model, the top fin is kind of disoriented though o-o.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Is that photoshop?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Nope it's Blender, Blender is free so I use it instead.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Coloring! I'm striving for a marble thing, but I'm probably just going to make it solid blue or something.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay, I animated c: read the description haha.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3loOzTFgsr8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> Nope it's Blender, Blender is free so I use it instead.


Oh... never heard of it.

I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I just got it to swim properly xD, I'm just having trouble with it showing up.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Can not wait! There are some talented people in the fourm.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you! It might be a while though, even with experienced people games take time.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Cool, will it be a breeding game like Dragonvale, or a role playing game


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

This I can't wait for. A betta fish game. :-D


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Roleplay xD


----------



## Jinyi (Dec 28, 2013)

flappy betta fish!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

This is going to be AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hehe thanks guys c:


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

Ambitious! I'd like too see how this goes. I have some tips with modeling for games: 

It's best not to make the whole fish with one mesh/shape. For things like this it's easier to make the body a single shape- for example start from a cylinder and mold it from there. Fins are best made out of seperate flat planes- by doing this it is easier to animate and you can apply lovely flowy physics to them to make them look more natural in the game engine. It's also far easier to UV map and texture!

I haven't used blender myself but I hear complex animation can get difficult in it. I used to do a Degree in Games Design, so if you want to know about making a 3D game and optimising models for gameplay- feel free to shoot me a PM. I focused on visuals and animating, so I don't know much in programming.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Definitely looking forward to this!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I cannot wait, good luck. I took two years of animation and I feel for you, I would never have tried something so ambishious


----------

